# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: تابع main کجاست؟

## ali-iman

سلام خدمت مهندسین عزیز
اقا تورو حدا کمک کنین سی پلاس پلاس دیوونم کرد
وقتی تو ایجاد پروژه تو ویژوال windows desktop wizard رو میزنم خودش یه برنامه اماده میاره

#include "framework.h"#include "window.h"


#define MAX_LOADSTRING 100


// Global Variables:
HINSTANCE hInst;                                // current instance
WCHAR szTitle[MAX_LOADSTRING];                  // The title bar text
WCHAR szWindowClass[MAX_LOADSTRING];            // the main window class name


// Forward declarations of functions included in this code module:
ATOM                MyRegisterClass(HINSTANCE hInstance);
BOOL                InitInstance(HINSTANCE, int);
LRESULT CALLBACK    WndProc(HWND, UINT, WPARAM, LPARAM);
INT_PTR CALLBACK    About(HWND, UINT, WPARAM, LPARAM);


int APIENTRY wWinMain(_In_ HINSTANCE hInstance,
                     _In_opt_ HINSTANCE hPrevInstance,
                     _In_ LPWSTR    lpCmdLine,
                     _In_ int       nCmdShow)
{
    UNREFERENCED_PARAMETER(hPrevInstance);
    UNREFERENCED_PARAMETER(lpCmdLine);


    // TODO: Place code here.


    // Initialize global strings
    LoadStringW(hInstance, IDS_APP_TITLE, szTitle, MAX_LOADSTRING);
    LoadStringW(hInstance, IDC_REMOVABLE3, szWindowClass, MAX_LOADSTRING);
    MyRegisterClass(hInstance);


    // Perform application initialization:
    if (!InitInstance (hInstance, nCmdShow))
    {
        return FALSE;
    }


    HACCEL hAccelTable = LoadAccelerators(hInstance, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDC_REMOVABLE3));


    MSG msg;


    // Main message loop:
    while (GetMessage(&msg, nullptr, 0, 0))
    {
        if (!TranslateAccelerator(msg.hwnd, hAccelTable, &msg))
        {
            TranslateMessage(&msg);
            DispatchMessage(&msg);
        }
    }


    return (int) msg.wParam;
}






//
//  FUNCTION: MyRegisterClass()
//
//  PURPOSE: Registers the window class.
//
ATOM MyRegisterClass(HINSTANCE hInstance)
{
    WNDCLASSEXW wcex;


    wcex.cbSize = sizeof(WNDCLASSEX);


    wcex.style          = CS_HREDRAW | CS_VREDRAW;
    wcex.lpfnWndProc    = WndProc;
    wcex.cbClsExtra     = 0;
    wcex.cbWndExtra     = 0;
    wcex.hInstance      = hInstance;
    wcex.hIcon          = LoadIcon(hInstance, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDI_REMOVABLE3));
    wcex.hCursor        = LoadCursor(nullptr, IDC_ARROW);
    wcex.hbrBackground  = (HBRUSH)(COLOR_WINDOW+1);
    wcex.lpszMenuName   = MAKEINTRESOURCEW(IDC_REMOVABLE3);
    wcex.lpszClassName  = szWindowClass;
    wcex.hIconSm        = LoadIcon(wcex.hInstance, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDI_SMALL));


    return RegisterClassExW(&wcex);
}


//
//   FUNCTION: InitInstance(HINSTANCE, int)
//
//   PURPOSE: Saves instance handle and creates main window
//
//   COMMENTS:
//
//        In this function, we save the instance handle in a global variable and
//        create and display the main program window.
//
BOOL InitInstance(HINSTANCE hInstance, int nCmdShow)
{
   hInst = hInstance; // Store instance handle in our global variable


   HWND hWnd = CreateWindowW(szWindowClass, szTitle, WS_OVERLAPPEDWINDOW,
      CW_USEDEFAULT, 0, CW_USEDEFAULT, 0, nullptr, nullptr, hInstance, nullptr);


   if (!hWnd)
   {
      return FALSE;
   }


   ShowWindow(hWnd, nCmdShow);
   UpdateWindow(hWnd);


   return TRUE;
}


//
//  FUNCTION: WndProc(HWND, UINT, WPARAM, LPARAM)
//
//  PURPOSE: Processes messages for the main window.
//
//  WM_COMMAND  - process the application menu
//  WM_PAINT    - Paint the main window
//  WM_DESTROY  - post a quit message and return
//
//
LRESULT CALLBACK WndProc(HWND hWnd, UINT message, WPARAM wParam, LPARAM lParam)
{
    switch (message)
    {
    case WM_COMMAND:
        {
            int wmId = LOWORD(wParam);
            // Parse the menu selections:
            switch (wmId)
            {
            case IDM_ABOUT**:
                DialogBox(hInst, MAKEINTRESOURCE(IDD_ABOUTBOX), hWnd, About);
                break;
            case IDM_EXIT:
                DestroyWindow(hWnd);
                break;
            default:
                return DefWindowProc(hWnd, message, wParam, lParam);
            }
        }
        break;
    case WM_PAINT:
        {
            PAINTSTRUCT ps;
            HDC hdc = BeginPaint(hWnd, &ps);
            // TODO: Add any drawing code that uses hdc here...
            EndPaint(hWnd, &ps);
        }
        break;
    case WM_DESTROY:
        PostQuitMessage(0);
        break;
    default:
        return DefWindowProc(hWnd, message, wParam, lParam);
    }
    return 0;
}


// Message handler for about box.
INT_PTR CALLBACK About(HWND hDlg, UINT message, WPARAM wParam, LPARAM lParam)
{
    UNREFERENCED_PARAMETER(lParam);
    switch (message)
    {
    case WM_INITDIALOG:
        return (INT_PTR)TRUE;


    case WM_COMMAND:
        if (LOWORD(wParam) == IDOK || LOWORD(wParam) == IDCANCEL)
        {
            EndDialog(hDlg, LOWORD(wParam));
            return (INT_PTR)TRUE;
        }
        break;
    }
    return (INT_PTR)FALSE;
}

این برنامه یه پنجره میسازه. الان تابع main کجاست ینی برنامه از کجا شروع میشه؟

----------


## sd702004

این کد مربوط به API ویندوز میشه که مبحث بسیار مفصلیه. تابعی که entry-point برنامه محسوب میشه در اینجا wWinMain هستش. برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این لینک مراجعه کنید

----------


## ali-iman

والا اصلا نفهمیدم . این جزو سینتکس سی پلاس پلاس نیست . مگه قرار نیست برنامه از تابع main شروع بشه؟

----------


## the king

> والا اصلا نفهمیدم . این جزو سینتکس سی پلاس پلاس نیست . مگه قرار نیست برنامه از تابع main شروع بشه؟


اگر به نظرتون خیلی متفاوت یا پیچیده باشه کاملا عادی است، محیط IDE های مرسوم زبان ++C خیلی علنی و واضح پیچیدگی های برنامه نویسی در پلتفرم های مختلف رو نشان می دهند. چیزی رو ازتون مخفی نمی کنند. این مساله خاص ویندوز نیست، موقع کد نویسی برای محیط ویژوال سیستم عامل لینوکس هم در ابتدای کار همه چیز نا آشنا و پیچیده است.
وقتی از یک پلتفرم سبکتر مثل محیط متنی کنسولی به محیط ویژوال ویندوز میایید همه چیز نا آشنا و مملو از کد هایی است که تصوری ندارید از اینکه اصلا برای چه در یک پروژه خالی نوشته شده اند. 
از این بدتر هم میتونه باشه، موقعی که برنامه نویس تازه کاری نباشید و به یک زبان ویژوال مثل Visual Basic و #C که بخش زیادی از پیچیدگی ها رو ازتون مخفی نگه می دارند عادت کرده باشید. مثل این میشه که با پایی که همواره عادت به کفش داشته بدون کفش در خیابان قدم بزنید.

البته Syntax زبان یک موضوع مجزا است. زبان ++C یکسری کلمات کلیدی محدود و مشخص مثل else و bool و struct و sizeof و ... داره که حتی main هم جزو اون کلمات کلیدی نیست.
سایر موارد هر چی که هست ممکنه در یک پلتفرم یا کامپایلر خاص باشه و در نمونه های دیگری نباشه. بیشتر این عبارات نا آشنا جزو تعاریف پلتفرم ویندوز و کتابخانه های ویندوز هستند و بقیه هم موارد خاص کامپایلر.

----------


## pe32_64

خط 20.کلمه wWinMain هستش.

----------


## the king

> خط 20.کلمه wWinMain هستش.


بله. فقط متوجه نشدم که قصدتون مطرح کردن سوال جدیدی است یا می خواهید ایجاد کننده تاپیک رو راهنمایی کنید.
WinMain و wWinMain مشابه هم هستند، با یک تفاوت کوچک که سطر فرمان (پارامتر lpCmdLine) آنها با دو سیستم رشته ای متفاوت ANSI و Unicode تعریف شده اند.
WinMain با رشته های ANSI کار می کند (LPSTR) و wWinMain با رشته های Unicode کار می کند (LPWSTR)

----------


## pe32_64

> بله. فقط متوجه نشدم که قصدتون مطرح کردن سوال جدیدی است یا می خواهید ایجاد کننده تاپیک رو راهنمایی کنید.
> WinMain و wWinMain مشابه هم هستند، با یک تفاوت کوچک که سطر فرمان (پارامتر lpCmdLine) آنها با دو سیستم رشته ای متفاوت ANSI و Unicode تعریف شده اند.
> WinMain با رشته های ANSI کار می کند (LPSTR) و wWinMain با رشته های Unicode کار می کند (LPWSTR)


درود 
آغاز کننده تاپیک پرسیده بودن برنامه از کجا شروع میشه ، منم پاسخ ایشون رو دادم.
پاسخ های دیگه تو تاپیک اگر چه ممکنه درست باشند ولی سطح بندی رو برا یک سوال مبتدی رعایت نکردن. اگرچه مشکلی نداره این کار ولی ارزش پاسخ رو کم میکنه و سوالهای بیشتری هم ایجاد میکنه.



> والا اصلا نفهمیدم . این جزو سینتکس سی پلاس پلاس نیست . مگه قرار نیست برنامه از تابع main شروع بشه؟


برنامه از تابع main شروع میشه ولی اون main توسط کتابخانه زبان c فراخوانی میشه و شما به اون دسترسی ندارین. چون در اون main یکسری مقدار دهی اولیه انجام میشه . بعد که کارش تموم شد تابع شما رو فراخونی میکنه که در خط 20 اون رو مشاهده میکنید.

----------

